# Eupatorus gracilicornis logo



## Kruggar (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi ya folks, I've been busy today working on my business logo and design. I though I'd share the summed up progress with you.

I came across a framed Eupatorus gracilicornis beetle and decided that it would make a great mascot for my scientific illustration business. After painfully removing the specimen from the box i produced a line drawing based on its pose. Scanned it in and painted it in photoshop. Then an extensive repositioning of elements in Adobe illustrator to produce the final logo. Hope you all enjoy, input always welcome.


photo of 'live' reference compared to sketch ('live' meaning more then photographs, which were also used to improve accuracy)






Scanned sketch, minor photoshop black/white balancing, ready to paint. 






After painting and combination of title for rough logo.






Finalized logo, after about 30 roughs and variations, this look definitely reflects the overall feeling i'm looking to achieve for my business. Although it might be a little more pink then I'd like it to be... hmm







********

Edit: seeing as people are liking my initial roughs, I'll trow some more up for input. Let me know if these fill your fancy.

Here's one of my first rough layouts, with the 'in progress' type






and a later one with the same type






Cheers,
Kruggar


----------



## Philth (Jun 20, 2011)

wow, thats awesome:clap:

Later, Tom


----------



## Travis K (Jun 20, 2011)

I like this one better than your final.  just my 2 cents though.







Very nice job BTW.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Jun 23, 2011)

I really like this.


----------



## Philth (Jun 23, 2011)

I wish i had those skillls:worship:
Later, Tom


----------



## Mat (Jun 25, 2011)

Philth said:


> I wish i had those skillls:


Me too - great illustration.

But, from an entomological point of view, if I were going to use a colour logo for my business, I'd want the colours correct.  If it were me, I'd add more orange into the elytra and wings so it matched the "real life" colours of the beetle, otherwise it look slightly "wrong".  Then again, that may just be me.....


----------



## Kruggar (Jun 25, 2011)

Mat said:


> Me too - great illustration.
> 
> But, from an entomological point of view, if I were going to use a colour logo for my business, I'd want the colours correct.  If it were me, I'd add more orange into the elytra and wings so it matched the "real life" colours of the beetle, otherwise it look slightly "wrong".  Then again, that may just be me.....


I totally agree, here are the colours of a living beetle, The orange of the elytra only comes when the beetle is dried and faded. Personally i'd prefer my logo to look like it were alive and not a bug in a box . thanks for the input though






from http://www.thaibugs.com/?page_id=288






from http://www.cetolys.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9669&sid=50fe8dd0a8e0729d116d235562dcf444


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Jun 26, 2011)

wow, very nice skills


----------



## Kruggar (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey folks! I just wanted to let anyone know who was interested: My website is (finally) up and running, Prints and custom commissions are available. Feel free to check out my work and drop a line, Thanks to everyone for your support. 

http://www.bugeyedillustration.com/index.html


----------

